
Snapchat ratings drop to 'one star' after Evan Spiegel's poor India comment - itprofessional4
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/magazines/panache/snapchat-ratings-drop-to-one-star-on-app-store-after-ceo-evan-spiegels-poor-countries-like-india/articleshow/58205200.cms
======
raaz
[http://www.livetechexperiments.in/snapchat-got-new-filter-
ca...](http://www.livetechexperiments.in/snapchat-got-new-filter-called-
slapchat-ceo-says-india-poor-expansion/)

